# Uber takes 55.7%



## Wex (Feb 18, 2019)

I had 4 rides in one day where uber took over 50% Support didn't care obviously.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Look on your 1099 and you'll see 
what they actually took......


----------



## Wex (Feb 18, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Look on your 1099 and you'll see
> what they actually took......


Honestly for all of 2019 it wasn't as bad as expecting. Uber took 27% of my total earnings.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

For Kriste Sake, Show some GD Team Loyalty. Khosrowshahi
is shopping for a new Gulfstream.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Cold Fusion said:


> For Kriste Sake, Show some GD Team Loyalty. Khosrowshahi
> is shopping for a new Gulfstream.
> 
> View attachment 413821


Like a G-6.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

They didn't take.

You gave.

Stop blaming others for your mistakes and you will get better.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> They didn't take.
> 
> You gave.
> 
> Stop blaming others for your mistakes and you will get better.


You are a horrible rape victim counselor


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cold Fusion said:


> For Kriste Sake, Show some GD Team Loyalty. Khosrowshahi
> is shopping for a new Gulfstream.
> 
> View attachment 413821


I hear he can get a Boeing 737 Max at Discount Price !


----------



## Nycmaster1997 (Jul 9, 2019)

Wex said:


> I had 4 rides in one day where uber took over 50% Support didn't care obviously.
> View attachment 413810


I'm not surprised uber monster has been Robin drivers for years and years my friend. this is nothing new and that's why I gave uber the middle finger long time ago and one star &#128405;&#127996;!!


----------



## Azpilot2211 (Mar 17, 2018)

when you design your app and get a following, you can charge whatever you want. there are plenty of ants willing to take your place


----------



## TampaGuy (Feb 18, 2019)

Complain to customer service. They are very helpful.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> They didn't take.
> 
> You gave.
> 
> Stop blaming others for your mistakes and you will get better.


travis is that you? i thought you cashed out and left...


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

5☆OG said:


> travis is that you? i thought you cashed out and left...


In 2019 Goober and Gryft earned 22.7% of my fares.

$$Longtripping$$

It's my religion.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

Wex said:


> Honestly for all of 2019 it wasn't as bad as expecting. Uber took 27% of my total earnings.


i have to check up on it but i believe thats not accurate. i think the 1099 reflects the service fee they took. you add the bs "booking fee" and that's an extra $3ish a ride. if you do 100 rides a week, as quite a few people do, the deception = another $15k a year.

so if you look at how many rides you did last year and multiply it by the extra fee, you discover they took probably 35-45% of the total fee paid by passengers. the more shorties you did the closer to 45% this will be.

i have to double check this but i'm fairly certain this is the reality.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Wex said:


> Honestly for all of 2019 it wasn't as bad as expecting. Uber took 27% of my total earnings.


You're including TIPS and Earned BONUSES...correct?

I did a calculation this week after asking some passengers to show me what they paid for the ride. I only drive Lyft. Was stunned and angry to see that I only received 50% to 55% of the fares! They pay more every year, and my compensation per ride has decreased since 2015. (Some passengers have been regulars since 2015)

In 2015/2016, with bonuses and tips, I averaged 87% of fares.


----------



## Wex (Feb 18, 2019)

AllenChicago said:


> You're including TIPS and Earned BONUSES...correct?
> 
> I did a calculation this week after asking some passengers to show me what they paid for the ride. I only drive Lyft. Was stunned and angry to see that I only received 50% to 55% of the fares! They pay more every year, and my compensation per ride has decreased since 2015. (Some passengers have been regulars since 2015)
> 
> In 2015/2016, with bonuses and tips, I averaged 87% of fares.


Correct with tips and bonuses. If we are going off of what the rider pay than there take was much higher for 2019


----------



## Phegler (Feb 13, 2020)

That's 90% of my fares. They get 40 to 60% of the fare. What's worse is some I am driving 15 minutes to pick up and then they are only going 2 min away and I end up with less than a cancellation fee 🙄


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

you guys are incorrect, multiply the amount of rides by the "service fee" which used to be called the "safety fee" (bogus scam) and you will see the real percentage they are taking. remove all quests, tolls, and tips as well. they are taking 30%-50%+ currently, this is what needs to be fixed so it's 25% - full stop. no more getting $3.75 on a $9 ride you drove 10 minutes to pickup and up to 5 minutes waiting for before driving another 5-10 minutes to dropoff, no more getting $50 of a $100 surge ride.


----------



## GearHead600 (Feb 13, 2020)

To me analyzing any individual trip is a waste of my time, time that could be spent driving and earning more $$$. When I first started I would analyze a few at random and I learned ONE thing. To NOT waste time analyzing them LOL! It's better to just look at the EOY figures on your 1099 to see how much you made absolute gross, and then how much you got paid gross - then you'll know how much they actually "took".

But seriously, when I first started I figured out that there IS NO FLAT PERCENTAGE (I have NO idea what algorithm they could be using)! I saw rides where they took what I felt was fair, there were rides where they took what I felt was too much, and I saw rides where I thought they should have taken more. So I figured it should about balance out in the end! Some examples include: I had trips where it said "rider paid $30, you got $25, uber got $5" - I had a trip where it was something like "rider paid $40, you got $5, uber got $35" - another one that was "rider paid $5, you got $15, uber got (-$10)". It was once I saw all three types that I figured "I had better stop wasting my time analyzing rides and just keep driving and making that money"!


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

uber shills don't want drivers to analyze what pax paid vs what they received and discover the truth.

obvious uber corporate employee is obvious - this means you gearhead600, this forum is for the benefit of drivers, not for uber corporate trolls spreading misinformation. uber's take is currently at 30%-50%+ after a decent sample size of at least 1,000 rides of virtually anyone last year. it needs to be 25%.

say hi to dara for us! :woot:


----------



## GearHead600 (Feb 13, 2020)

LOL you're so funny, me a corp troll LMAO - I'm a full time RS driver in Chitcago.

But no, I don't have time to waste looking at every little ride because, like I said, I work FULL time, about SEVENTY to EIGHTY HOURS a week.

Just did my '19 taxes too and guess what, uber only took EXACTLY 24.02309131490842% of my 2019 earnings! So I personally took home 75.97690868509158% of what "riders paid"!!! [gee I wonder why, maybe because I'm wasting more time driving than analyzing and whining]??? >.>


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

you can put w/e you want in your profile, you say chicago, mine says earth. you are definitely working for ubers troll factory, we are on to you, cough "new member" cough :woot: the natural course for uber/lyft atm is to spread misinformation. as i said to your troll buddy on the other thread i will disclose how much uber took as it's true take of my rides in the next few days. i will also finally get around to auditing my lyft rides from which they have not paid out the tips in 2018. i have found a few and estimate the amount will be around $200 and will take me around 10 hours to audit fully and concisely.

say hi to dara for us!


----------



## GearHead600 (Feb 13, 2020)

Yep, I work 80 hours a week for that troll factory, as a "contractor". I bust my arse off rather than complain my arse off, you should try it, maybe you'll make more money. And I saw your post about "remove this" and "remove that", NO, that's not how math works either. You make "WITH" uber a "GROSS" amount, then uber PAYS you a GROSS amount (minus their fees and whatnot), then you pay taxes and wind up with a NET - it's THAT simple. "quests" or "tips" - aren't money you don't make - they ARE a part of the equation. Obviously, people that drive less (part timers) will make LESS in tips and quests and whatnot. As where people who work FULL time will make much more in tips and "quests" and promotions and whatnot! But it's ALL part of it - it's money that goes into your BANK ACCOUNT, that wouldn't otherwise be entering your bank account unless you were RS driving.

And I'm not concerned with your "net" figures either - everyone's tax situation is different too, your "NET" (after you pay tax to the greedy @$$ gubbamint) in NO way shape or form reflects how much Uber "takes".

Say you "GROSS" $100,000 and out of that are "uber takes" fees of $25,000 so uber "gross" pays you $75,000. The math is pretty simple, that would mean uber took exactly 25%, and you made exactly 75%. It's not ubers fault or problem if you owe uncle sam $26,250 out of that $75,000. It also doesn't matter that "quests, promotions, or tips" are part of that money, since after all, you wouldn't have made those without taking those Uber trips! Similarly - this is how restaurants get away with paying their "servers" something like $2/hr - the servers literally RELY on their tips to actually make their income! The restaurants only have to pay out more than $2/hr if the "server" doesn't reach minimum wage - INCLUDING their tips. If they "reach" minimum wage between the $2/hr they're getting paid AND their tips - the restaurants can perfectly legally do this (at least in my jurisdiction)! So Anything and Everything that goes into your paycheck, IS your WAGE - whether it's straight up FARE, or TIP, or PROMOTION, or QUEST - it's all money your'e making.

Oh, and before you play critic to my numbers, NO - I don't think anyone will ever really even "GROSS GROSS" $100k, not with U/L or ANY RS driving, even @80 hrs - they are just for conversation sake! Maximum I've ever heard of someone actually realistically "grossing" (before paying out taxes, but after RS companies take 'their cut') is somewhere between $52k~$78k per year (which still has a "gross gross" under 100k [97.5k]) - but that's surely not your PART TIME (40 hour week)! That's TRUE full time - 80+ hours PER WEEK (and usually at least a few successful references/referrals too):










AND, every market is different. Some markets just aren't as lucrative as others! Chicago, happens to be one of the VERY lucrative ones (IF you apply yourself)!


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

well i just caught out 2 of your uber corporate troll "buddies", well it was really one guy with an alt account created the day after he created the first one. i guess he was using the other account to "like" his first accounts posts and make people think "hey someone liked this post must be legit!" :woot:

anyway you said "lets say uber pays you $75k out of the gross $100k, or total amount, pax pays" not verbatim but thats what you said. well uber corporate troll - guess what? that's exactly what we are aiming to do through unionization. get 75% of the fare. simple as that. ofc drivers dont expect to make $75k a year but fulltime maybe $30k-$40k after tax,gas,depreciation and the full 15% self employment tax, which is no joke. that's what making $60k-$70k a year really looks like at 50 hours a week 45-50 weeks a year. not exactly greedy. it should pay more than a basic office low skill job as it is more dangerous, and puts you fully responsible for your life and others.

say hi to dara for us!


----------



## GearHead600 (Feb 13, 2020)

You must be an entitled millennial!?

You can only expect about 30-40k for 40-50+ hour weeks BEFORE taxes and gas and stuff.
You want 30-40k AFTER you pay tax and gas and stuff you better be willing to work 50-60+ hour weeks (AT LEAST)!
You want even better money? You better be willing to work 60-70+ hours a week! ($60-70 BEFORE taxes and gas and stuff)
Wanna see $60-70 AFTER paying out taxes and gas and stuff? You better be willing to work 70-80+ hours per week!

You wanna maximize your profits and minimize your expenditures - GET A PRIUS - that alone makes HEAPS of a difference! Fuel adds up REAL quick when you're driving 200-300 miles EVERY DAY! If your car isn't getting ~50MPG - your pocket IS GOING TO HURT at the end of the year! Even ONE mile per gallon makes a HUGE difference when driving this much. ONE MPG in a 11 GAL tank is 11 MILES per tank, if you were to fill up every other day that would come to almost 2,000 MILES per year! 2,000 MORE miles you can drive PER YEAR just by getting ONE more MPG! The kind of car you use for RS work and the fuel economy it gets is the FIRST most important thing! I'd say, use nothing other than the best in gas econ. IE a Prius or a Tesla! Secondly, be smart in all other aspects of money, not just making it, saving it and making it back. Recommendation #2 - GET AND USE cash back and other reward cards. Prime example - I get 3% cash back every time I fuel up! I get 2% cash back on everything else even personal purchases due to my CBR card! I have a card that gives me 1.5% on international/foreign purchases too for when I travel internationally (the 2% back card has a 3% int. fee LOL)! Recommendation #3 - Take FULL advantage of every little aspect you can, whether it's 'promotion', 'quest', 'referral', '3x point hours', and WORK for those tips! That's just a part of the WORK! Right now, in my market, if I were to refer a new driver ONCE per month (and they fulfill the criteria) I would make an EXTRA $8400 for the year! JUST BY REFERRING PEOPLE! If I somehow miraculously got TWO people per month to sign up (and meet criteria) that would be a PASSIVE $16,800 - for doing nothing more than REFERRING sombody!

Obviously if you drive a JEEP and get 10MPG and don't have or use rewards/cash back cards, and don't have a savings account - etc. Then you're not going to "clear" 30-40k at the end of the year. AFTER OR BEFORE you calculate and pay out for things like tax and gas!

In short, you HAVE to be financially responsible as all hell when you do ANYTHING in life, whether you RS drive or not, part OR full time! The less you spend, the more you save, and the more "rewards" and or "cash back" you can take advantage of, the more you'll have "to yourself" at the end of the day (or year)!


----------



## Wrb06wrx (Sep 20, 2017)

GearHead600 said:


> You must be an entitled millennial!?
> 
> You can only expect about 30-40k for 40-50+ hour weeks BEFORE taxes and gas and stuff.
> You want 30-40k AFTER you pay tax and gas and stuff you better be willing to work 50-60+ hour weeks (AT LEAST)!
> ...


You have credit cards?

You cant be a rideshare driver rideshare drivers barely make enough to afford the 14 and a half year old hooptie junkboxes they live in/drive rideshare out of.....
Yes you have to be financially responsible no matter what you do in life....

Rideshare used to be much better when it first started in my market I still make it work for me but it has definitely declined it'd be nice if uber/lyft would raise the bar a little bit and pay a little better I think it would benefit all parties concerned


----------



## GearHead600 (Feb 13, 2020)

I think that's where I do 'look out' - I just started RS driving full time ~2.5 years ago. So from what I understand I came in post one of the worst "decreases"... And I do work my arse off, so I wouldn't argue with a pay increase. Maybe then I could work less hours/make a lot more money LOL

But to me it honestly doesn't feel like work since I love to drive (and socialize) so much! Which is why for the most part I really don't mind putting in the long hours that I have!

And I am certainly not one of the "whiners", I don't mind putting in 80ish hour weeks to make 60-70k!

But I'd probably most certainly be in the "whiners" club if I started a long time ago and felt the "decrease" too - so I guess I don't totally blame them!

But either way, doing this full time makes me more $$$ than my "real job" did before! (Then again I guess I also apply myself more/better since it doesn't even feel like work). Then again, you can control your income doing this, and it's one of the few things where you can, to at least some degree, control your work/life balance! People just want 60-70k for 40 hours, and for this line of work that just doesn't seem very realistic to me. They want all the "freedoms" that they hear doing this offers, including "big money" and "little time". It's just really not practical. I'd expect to work 80+ hours per week to maybe make 65-75k doing this. If you want more time off, you have to accept LESS money since they go hand in hand! But at least YOU do control all this when you do this F/T. If you really wanted, you could work 80+ hour weeks for 52 weeks in a row, then take 6 months off and take a nice vacation with the extra money you're not used to! Depending on your 'mean'. If you left a job where you were making $140,000/yr - ofc you're not going to be happy with your time/income ratio! But if you were working 40 hour weeks and only pulling home, and living the life of someone who made, $30k - you may very well LOVE this!

I actually have a tentative plan, since my 'median' life has been living on only ~30k/yr, my plan is to work as much as I can, without compromising safety, pull home as MUCH as I can (hoping for the 70-78k mark), then taking an extravagant 6 month+ vacation! Why not!? I'm used to living my life as someone who pulls home ~30k a year. As soon as I have 70-78k in my bank, I wont NEED to "work" for a while. I'll take a nice extravagant and long vacation. Something most people at ANY "traditional" job cannot do! But you sure can if you're a F/T RS driver! I could just see the look on my old bosses face in my head right now if I asked for 6-12 months off/vacation ROFL It'd never happen. As most EMPLOYEES know, you're sometimes lucky to get ONE or TWO *weeks* off a year! (sad)

...and I guess it's also that kind of FREEDOM that is just priceless to me! I'd take peanuts and work real hard to save up and do something off the wall like that! But at least I'm free to do that because *I* now control my life


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

got a p said:


> i have to check up on it but i believe thats not accurate. i think the 1099 reflects the service fee they took. you add the bs "booking fee" and that's an extra $3ish a ride. if you do 100 rides a week, as quite a few people do, the deception = another $15k a year.
> 
> so if you look at how many rides you did last year and multiply it by the extra fee, you discover they took probably 35-45% of the total fee paid by passengers. the more shorties you did the closer to 45% this will be.
> 
> i have to double check this but i'm fairly certain this is the reality.


There is no set #

Everyone's reality is different. My last ride last night. Chick paid $14 and change. Gryft paid me $17.23

Every day both Goober and Gryft actually lose money on several of my trips. Often times they only get 5-20%

It is rare that I allow either company to garner 30-50% of any fare


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

GearHead600 said:


> I think that's where I do 'look out' - I just started RS driving full time ~2.5 years ago. So from what I understand I came in post one of the worst "decreases"... And I do work my arse off, so I wouldn't argue with a pay increase. Maybe then I could work less hours/make a lot more money LOL
> 
> But to me it honestly doesn't feel like work since I love to drive (and socialize) so much! Which is why for the most part I really don't mind putting in the long hours that I have!
> 
> ...


Lmao , just joined , uber champion, seen many of those , put up or shut up, post some screenshots , big shot . , such a troll , go back under that rock


----------



## GearHead600 (Feb 13, 2020)

That's what I'm saying!

For all of 2019 I made 75.97690868509158% of my "earnings" (of course - subtract tax, gas, etc)
Goober only took 24.02309131490842%

Figuring this out was SIMPLE by looking at my 2019 tax document(s). I didn't have to analyze *every* ride to come to this conclusion :biggrin:



Ubertool said:


> Lmao , just joined , uber champion, seen many of those , put up or shut up, post some screenshots , big shot . , such a troll , go back under that rock


I'm taking home $2000 per week clown boy (I'm sorry - "tool bag")

People like you too afraid to even put your city - you're from "EARTH"

OU ya big tough guy -- too afraid to even say where you're from LMFAO

Go back to mowing your lawns kid!


----------



## Wrb06wrx (Sep 20, 2017)

GearHead600 said:


> I think that's where I do 'look out' - I just started RS driving full time ~2.5 years ago. So from what I understand I came in post one of the worst "decreases"... And I do work my arse off, so I wouldn't argue with a pay increase. Maybe then I could work less hours/make a lot more money LOL
> 
> But to me it honestly doesn't feel like work since I love to drive (and socialize) so much! Which is why for the most part I really don't mind putting in the long hours that I have!
> 
> ...


I'm not sure what it costs to live where you live but in New York 70k doesn't go very far at all you need to make more than that to live reasonably comfortable here I wish I could just drive rideshare and make a living but it's not realistic here it just costs too much.
when I started 2.5 years ago I was making over 1.00 a mile now it's like .70cents a mile for me it's not about being profitable anymore those days are gone now I weigh how much I need the to generate income if I can take a side job painting or stay for some o.t. at the day job i will most likely take advantage of that before turning the app on it amazes me how people are doing this in cars that are less that 5 years old I guess they just cant math that said it's another option for me when i need money so i make it work for me when I do it
I hustle no matter what

#realtalk


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

GearHead600 said:


> You can only expect about 30-40k for 40-50+ hour weeks BEFORE taxes and gas and stuff.
> You want 30-40k AFTER you pay tax and gas and stuff you better be willing to work 50-60+ hour weeks (AT LEAST)!
> 
> '3x point hours', and WORK for those tips! That's just a part of the WORK! Right now, in my market, if I were to refer a new driver ONCE per month (and they fulfill the criteria) I would make an EXTRA $8400 for the year! JUST BY REFERRING PEOPLE! If I somehow miraculously got TWO people per month to sign up (and meet criteria) that would be a PASSIVE $16,800 - for doing nothing more than REFERRING sombody!
> ...


i smell corporate troll. lets break down what you posted, and btw say hi to dara for us! :woot:

ok...so you think someone should work 50 hours times 50 weeks to make $30k BEFORE gas and taxes. ok whats the math on that? $30k for 2,500 hours BEFORE gas and tax. lets assume you put $12k into gas (at optimal 50 miles a gallon), repairs/maintenance and depreciation knocks off another 5k bc 75,000 miles and 1 year older. get to write off taxes completely somehow. that's $18k ($13k after car depreciation unless it's a beater) for 2,500 hours. let's remember the risk of driving in dangerous conditions and weekend night.

*what does that come out to per hour ($18k/year with 50 mph optimal prius situation) $7/hr?* don't people on welfare get more when you include all the benefits? this is why there is pushback atm, who would work 50 hours a week and get less than working zero hours a week? if we get 75% of the fare as it used to be and no more bogus "unicorn fee" on every ride we can bring that up to - at around $3/ride for the bogus fee multiplied by 5,000 rides which is 100 rides a week/50 weeks a year we get to add $15k on top of that $18k and if we get 75% flat rate we get another $10k+. this brings driversout of poverty. 50 weeks at 50 hours = $43k vs the $18k it would be right now. that's about $800/week for 50 hours of work.

that's what i call a fair compromise. uber can make billions a year with 25% of every ride. they just need to cut back on the expansionism and dreaming that sdcs will be on the road as a fleet for them this decade, maybe do the research and development but not so aggressively to where you have to steal from drivers? oh and as always...say hi to dara for us, uber corporate troll!&#129322;

ps. tell dara that driving 80 hours a week is dangerous and illegal.



GearHead600 said:


> For all of 2019 I made 75.97690868509158% of my "earnings" (of course - subtract tax, gas, etc)
> Goober only took 24.02309131490842%


nope uber takes around $3/ride. that's not included in the numbers they give you. considering you drive illegal hours (80/week did you say) i can assume you did at least 4k-5k rides this year. add $12k-$15k to ubers cut and the fact that (not including tips or quests which are not fixed). you got less than 50% - 65% of the fares. wouldn't you rather get 75% of the fare? i mean imagine you are a driver first and not a paid uber troll employee :woot:

go ahead let us know - would you rather get 75% of the fare or 50%-65%? simple question.


----------



## GearHead600 (Feb 13, 2020)

You're just an idiot, you can work up to EIGHTY-FOUR (84) hours a week @ 12 hours a day (12 hours a day times 7 days equals 84 hours).

So, I'm surely not taking ANY maths from someone who can't even do BASIC math - like 12 "TIMES" 7. This will probably be my last response to you as well, you're just not worth my time! That's ok - I'm an "uber corporate troll" - just like you're a "millennial liberal democrat"! Get an education kid. And if you're THIS dissatisfied with RS driving then go back to your mothers basement!


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Wex said:


> Support didn't care obviously.


Of course not. That money they took from you goes towards their paycheck, among other things.


----------



## MajorBummer (Aug 10, 2019)

Wex said:


> I had 4 rides in one day where uber took over 50% Support didn't care obviously.
> View attachment 413810


Not sure why you are up in arms about "percentage".You signed up and agreed to be paid $0.69 per mile and $ 0.24 per minute.
Isn't that what you got? Anything else is blowing smoke.get over it. percentages dont matter.Unless you are in Cali.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

MajorBummer said:


> Not sure why you are up in arms about "percentage".You signed up and agreed to be paid $0.69 per mile and $ 0.24 per minute.
> Isn't that what you got? Anything else is blowing smoke.get over it. percentages dont matter.Unless you are in Cali.


Not to be too picky, but _no, that's not what I signed up for._ I signed up for "75% of what the rider pays". Then they changed it again and again. Now the contract reads X per mile, X per minute, plus base fare.


----------



## MajorBummer (Aug 10, 2019)

Mista T said:


> Not to be too picky, but _no, that's not what I signed up for._ I signed up for "75% of what the rider pays". Then they changed it again and again. Now the contract reads X per mile, X per minute, plus base fare.


As you said >>now the contract reads<<,im sure you had to electronically sign that you agreed to the contract,wether you liked it or not.
Other wise you would not be driving now.if you sign the contract ,then you have to live with it.


----------



## Wex (Feb 18, 2019)

MajorBummer said:


> As you said >>now the contract reads<<,im sure you had to electronically sign that you agreed to the contract,wether you liked it or not.
> Other wise you would not be driving now.if you sign the contract ,then you have to live with it.


Major DipShit


----------



## MajorBummer (Aug 10, 2019)

Wex said:


> Major DipShit


Classy,lmao.must be from philly.


----------



## Wex (Feb 18, 2019)

MajorBummer said:


> Classy,lmao.must be from philly.


Major Dipshit is now Captain Obvious.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Wex said:


> I had 4 rides in one day where uber took over 50% Support didn't care obviously.
> View attachment 413810


Isn't it great that we never were paid based on the riders fare.

You were always paid based on miles and minutes and Uber STILL is taking their "percent" of the per mile and per minute.

What they did do is disconnect what they charge the rider from the base per minute/mile formula.

This never changed your pay.

Now, the dirty scum did reduce what we were paid per mile (base rates) and everyone who kept driving agreed to that.


----------



## MajorBummer (Aug 10, 2019)

Wex said:


> Major Dipshit is now Captain Obvious.


I rest my case.


----------



## GearHead600 (Feb 13, 2020)

MajorBummer said:


> As you said >>now the contract reads<<,im sure you had to electronically sign that you agreed to the contract,wether you liked it or not.
> Other wise you would not be driving now.if you sign the contract ,then you have to live with it.


Exactly this - if you all AGREE to the new CONTRACT/TERMS/ETC - then you have NO room to ***** moan or complain whatsoever. If you don't like it - don't accept it and stop driving *immediately*. If enough people were to have done that simultaneously - well then "they" may have just listened!

Now who's the dipshit(s)!


----------



## Wex (Feb 18, 2019)

GearHead600 said:


> Now who's the dipshit(s)!


You guys must be really fun at parties &#129315;


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

Wex said:


> I had 4 rides in one day where uber took over 50% Support didn't care obviously.
> View attachment 413810


*IM CONFUSED ARE YOU MALE OR FEMALE? *


----------



## Wex (Feb 18, 2019)

Mtbsrfun said:


> *IM CONFUSED ARE YOU MALE OR FEMALE? *


iM CoNfUsEd aRe YoU mALe oR fEmALe?


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

*30/m
ASL??







*


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

I don’t love the booking fee either. It started at $.95 in my market and is now almost 3 dollars.

that being said, who would start a company and just give 75% of the money away? Uber has fixed costs for every ride and if they don’t start making money, we will all be delivering pizzas.

every time I talk to Customer Service or deal with them at all, I feel like I’m getting screwed. But, from their perspective, I’m sure they think we are all a bunch of money grubbing assholes that don’t understand how much it costs to run a worldwide company.

A great example is from the online poker world. One of the worlds top players, Daniel Negreanu, represented PokerStars for years.
The players were mad because the house was taking, what they felt was an unfair percentage. In a high-level meeting the player representatives were asked how much they thought the players should get, the players responded saying 50%. The executives just laughed, as it was at the time, the players were getting 98% and didn’t even realize it.

Long story short, the players thought they were getting screwed royally and the company was barely making any money. I think the same is happening with Uber.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

GearHead600 said:


> You're just an idiot, you can work up to EIGHTY-FOUR (84) hours a week @ 12 hours a day (12 hours a day times 7 days equals 84 hours).
> 
> So, I'm surely not taking ANY maths from someone who can't even do BASIC math - like 12 "TIMES" 7. This will probably be my last response to you as well, you're just not worth my time! That's ok - I'm an "uber corporate troll" - just like you're a "millennial liberal democrat"! Get an education kid. And if you're THIS dissatisfied with RS driving then go back to your mothers basement!


well played. i heard 70 hours a week was the law, maybe it's a state law. you can pat yourself on the back now.



Mista T said:


> Not to be too picky, but _no, that's not what I signed up for._ I signed up for "75% of what the rider pays". Then they changed it again and again. Now the contract reads X per mile, X per minute, plus base fare.





MajorBummer said:


> As you said >>now the contract reads<<,im sure you had to electronically sign that you agreed to the contract,wether you liked it or not.
> Other wise you would not be driving now.if you sign the contract ,then you have to live with it.


we used to call this "bait and switch"


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

I don’t think any of the contracts ever said 75% of what the rider pays. 
The booking fee, or reservation fee, or whatever they choose to call it has always been 100% taken by the rideshare company.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

Legalizeit0 said:


> I don't think any of the contracts ever said 75% of what the rider pays.
> The booking fee, or reservation fee, or whatever they choose to call it has always been 100% taken by the rideshare company.


are you sure about anything you've typed? i started driving in 2017, i remember a passenger saying she stopped driving when they added the "bogus fee"... i mean booking fee :woot:. i wonder what she would say if i had her as a pax now, and told her that not only are they now taking a booger fee but also taking more than 25% as well...


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

MajorBummer said:


> Classy,lmao.must be from philly.


Lol, that's rich coming from a masshole


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

There has always been a booking fee. 

When I started in 2015 it was $.95, now it’s almost $3 and they keep the entire amount.


----------



## MajorBummer (Aug 10, 2019)

mch said:


> Lol, that's rich coming from a masshole


What's with these juvenile and uneducated remarks?&#129300;


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

MajorBummer said:


> What's with these juvenile and uneducated remarks?&#129300;


Im trying to speak your language. How am I doing?


----------



## MajorBummer (Aug 10, 2019)

mch said:


> Im trying to speak your language. How am I doing?


Not even close.Haven't you learned anything?
Ok,enough with this post.getting tired of trying to lead a river to the ocean.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Legalizeit0 said:


> I don't think any of the contracts ever said 75% of what the rider pays.
> The booking fee, or reservation fee, or whatever they choose to call it has always been 100% taken by the rideshare company.


The first one i aggreed to wasn't 75%

It was 80%!

that was before the booking fee even. The per mile and per minute rates were OVER DOUBLE what they are now.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Legalizeit0 said:


> that being said, who would start a company and just give 75% of the money away? Uber has fixed costs for every ride and if they don't start making money, we will all be delivering pizzas.


Giving money away? Whose money are you talking about?

They're not "giving" anything. The money comes from the pax, which Uber claims they're collecting on the drivers' "behalf".

They then pass along that money to the drivers for a fee.

Uber's "fixed" costs per ride are tiny compared to what the drivers have to pay to operate their vehicles.

Get a clue.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

got a p said:


> ... no more getting $3.75 on a $9 ride you drove 10 minutes to pickup and up to 5 minutes waiting for before driving another 5-10 minutes to dropoff, no more getting $50 of a $100 surge ride.


got a p for President.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Isn't it great that we never were paid based on the riders fare.
> 
> You were always paid based on miles and minutes and Uber STILL is taking their "percent" of the per mile and per minute.
> 
> ...


When I started with Lyft in November 2015, the pay was 80% of the fare, minus a $1.85 "safety fee", which was not included in the calculation. It was easy to see after every drop-off what the passenger paid, which made it easy to see that we were getting our 80%.. Lyft was run by people of integrity and honesty back then.

It's embarrassing to admit that I'm still driving, and only getting 48% to 52% of the fare. But none of you know me, so I'm not worried about being stoned to death for stupidity, lol.


----------



## May H. (Mar 20, 2018)

GearHead600 said:


> Yep, I work 80 hours a week for that troll factory, as a "contractor". I bust my arse off rather than complain my arse off, you should try it, maybe you'll make more money. And I saw your post about "remove this" and "remove that", NO, that's not how math works either. You make "WITH" uber a "GROSS" amount, then uber PAYS you a GROSS amount (minus their fees and whatnot), then you pay taxes and wind up with a NET - it's THAT simple. "quests" or "tips" - aren't money you don't make - they ARE a part of the equation. Obviously, people that drive less (part timers) will make LESS in tips and quests and whatnot. As where people who work FULL time will make much more in tips and "quests" and promotions and whatnot! But it's ALL part of it - it's money that goes into your BANK ACCOUNT, that wouldn't otherwise be entering your bank account unless you were RS driving.
> 
> And I'm not concerned with your "net" figures either - everyone's tax situation is different too, your "NET" (after you pay tax to the greedy @$$ gubbamint) in NO way shape or form reflects how much Uber "takes".
> 
> ...


Dummy thinks you get ahead by working hard-
Reality- You make someone else rich. They're the ones enjoying life while you're grinding out 80 hours a week. &#128518;


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Wex said:


> I had 4 rides in one day where uber took over 50% Support didn't care obviously.
> View attachment 413810


Looks like Uber is beginning to respect California drivers as human beings once again.

Significant Improvements: https://uberpeople.net/threads/in-c...k-no-rate-cut-i-must-be-seeing-things.371717/


----------



## Gigworker (Oct 23, 2019)

Does it really matter what % they take ? Shouldn’t we just pay attention to what we make, and if we’re not happy with what we make, we should look for another job.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

May H. said:


> Dummy thinks you get ahead by working hard-
> Reality- You make someone else rich. They're the ones enjoying life while you're grinding out 80 hours a week. &#128518;


I hope that gearhead is top tier trolling because it would be truly depressing to think anyone is brainwashed enough to believe 70-80 hours is normal, full time work. The fool complains about the "gubmint" taking all his money but he's perfectly fine being a corporate serf gathering as many crumbs as he can that Uber is generous enough to toss his way. Ridiculous. If you're that serious about a full time driving job, there are _much_ better options than Uber or Lyft.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Honestly I had to work 50+ hours a week when I was not associated with a cab company. (To make it worthwhile)


80-90 hours is just insane.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

AllenChicago said:


> When I started with Lyft in November 2015, the pay was 80% of the fare, minus a $1.85 "safety fee", which was not included in the calculation. It was easy to see after every drop-off what the passenger paid, which made it easy to see that we were getting our 80%.. Lyft was run by people of integrity and honesty back then.
> 
> It's embarrassing to admit that I'm still driving, and only getting 48% to 52% of the fare. But none of you know me, so I'm not worried about being stoned to death for stupidity, lol.


Started in October of 15 and you are 100% wrong.

You were paid a per mile rate and a per minute rate. 
Of which Uber took 20%.
The riders fare, at that time, was based on those prices (the full per mile and per minute) PLUS the booking fee and the "safety" fee.

You were never paid based on the fare. 
If you had been then when riders had free rides or discounts you would have been paid 80% of zero which is.... Zero.

Again, aren't you glad you were never paid based on the riders fare.

The fact that Uber screws riders by disconnecting how their charges are calculated (charging them as much as possible) and screwing them over didn't change how you are paid.

You are, still, paid exactly the same way. Per mile and per minute.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> The first one i agreed to wasn't 75%
> It was 80%!
> *that was before the booking fee even*. The per mile and per minute rates were OVER DOUBLE what they are now.


- they called it a _"safety fee"_, it's not called that now - what does that mean the rides are no longer safe?

- they didn't have a _"booking fee"_ before, does that mean they didn't book rides?

- see what i'm getting at... *it's a "bs fee"* doesn't matter what words they use to make it sound necessary in a tricky way to steal our money and take more than 25%. they actually owe us a lot of money.

there wasn't a "bs fee" before and pax still got picked up and delivered to their destination just like now. their actual "fee" is the 25% of *every *ride given. that is a *LOT *of money, and it includes the fee for booking, a fee for background checks, a fee for employees, and profit to spare. if they want to waste money on other stuff (robots) that's on them, we have bills to pay and can't afford to pay for their yachts and million or billion dollar stock profits.

fight back!










ask any passenger if when they pay $8 for a short ride would they rather you get 75% ($6) of it and ubercorp gets $2, or would they prefer you get 47% ($3.75) and uber gets $4.25? they are on our side trust me, all uber has is misinformation and a smear campaign.

we're gonna have to have a collective voice to get our 75% back. these guys wouldn't be here without us. when pax realize that drivers will gladly give them short rides which will result in less surge (cheaper rides for passengers) and get there faster they will 100% be on our side. as i said all uber-corp and lyft-corp have are lies and too much greed.


----------



## sd1303 (Nov 11, 2015)

Looks like you got exactly what you were promised.... 69 cents a mile and 24 cents a minute plus surge (in this case). Your pay is not based on a percentage of the rider fare. If Uber is able to bilk more money from the rider for themselves, then they will - they are not a charitable organization.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Started in October of 15 and you are 100% wrong.
> 
> You were paid a per mile rate and a per minute rate.
> Of which Uber took 20%.
> ...


Whatever the pay calculation method used, it amounted to 78% of the full fare. And it was (and still is) Lyft. Not Uber.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

sd1303 said:


> If Uber is able to bilk more money from the rider for themselves, then they will - they are not a charitable organization.


We are not a charity either.


----------



## ImSkittles (Jan 6, 2018)

GearHead600 said:


> That's what I'm saying!
> 
> I'm taking home $2000 per week clown boy (I'm sorry - "tool bag")
> 
> ...


Hello everyone. I mostly just lurk around here at times but I couldn't resist this posters "story" that appears to be a fantasy for him.

On post #23 he says $52,000-$78,000 is the max amount of money he has ever HEARD of a driver making.

Then on #27 he claims he earns between $60,000 and $70,000 a year because he's not a "whiner."

I find it odd that he had only HEARD of a driver making $52,000 per year but then a few post later he's suddenly making as much as $70,000 a year, LOL.

Moving on to post #30, the one I'm replying to, he's claiming to make $2000 per week, LMAO.

If that was a true statement then he would be making over $100,000 per year. Apparently his wages, for driving rideshare, increase with every post he writes. It's quite the fantasy indeed, LOL.


----------

